

My one month project: Otakuwire - kesun421
http://www.otakuwire.net

======
kesun421
I have to admit that it's a shameless clone of reddit/digg, and not all
features are there yet... The purpose was to try to see if a focused community
social news aggregator would be useful.

------
DanielBMarkham
UI nitpick: you've got each item highlighting as the mouse moves over it.
Usually if you flash a box it's because the user can click it and make
something happen.

~~~
kesun421
Thanks. I wanted to bring to attention of the user which story they were
reading... but I think you are right.

